# Is it possible that Lexapro is making me feel worse?



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello. Almost five weeks ago I started treatment for SA again (I had been on Paroxetine about 2 years ago but quit because of side effects). My new doctor put me on Lexapro, 10mg a day. About 2 weeks after I started taking it, I started feeling much more deppresed, like I don't care about anything at all. Doing the smallest thing takes an enourmous ammount of effort. I think it may be from the Lexapro, but my doctor doesn't believe me. Is it possible that this medication can actually make me feel worse? Any experiences, information, theories, comments, will be very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

I was on Lexapro and eventually went up to the 20mg dose. It made me depressed as well. Almost to the point of having suicidal thoughts but I did not have them. 

The thing is that I couldnt realize how depressed I was at the time. Looking back, I should have told my doctor immediately. 

Ive also taken Paxil and Zoloft to their therapeutic doses and neither drug made me more depressed. 

I can identify with the lack of motivation thing to. When I was on it, it seemed that the smallest things would take an enormous amount of emotional energy. 

I recommend that you tell your doctor ASAP and he/she will likely take you off Lexapro and possibly try a new SSRI. 

I would ditch the SSRI's try and get on Klonopin if you can accept the dependence and tolerance issues. 

3-4mg per day should probably be good if you have pretty bad Social Phobia but they will likely start you on .5mg a day.


----------



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you so much! I thought I was the only one, I have told my doctor 2 times and he didn't think it was from the meds. I'm seeing him again this week, and I'll try my best to make him understand. Otherwise I'm getting an appoinment with a different doctor, I'm not gonna waste my time like this. Thank you again.


----------



## theskyisfalling (Apr 28, 2008)

everyone reacts diff. to diff. meds. i can't tolerate medication at all. when i did try out alot of diff,. meds in my twenties i became very suicidal and depressed. i def. get much worse on meds. good luck and don't trust everything your doctors tell you.


----------



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, he doubled my dose. He wouldn't understand me or listen to me, he didn't believe it was making me worse. I'm seriously afraid if I double the dose I'll get even more depressed and really suicidal. The risk is way to high. So I decided I'm not taking it anymore and I'll get a new doctor. Which sucks. I want to feel better, not worse, why is it so hard to understand?! Anyway, thanks for listening...


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

I was more depressed on Lexapro


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'd say yes is the short answer.


----------



## Breathe (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, I pretty much agree. I'm too tired to care on lexapro..


----------

